# NDS-Gear



## Norse823 (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't usually post or review but, I had issues with some NDS carts that I had purchased about a year ago from another site. I remember when I ordered them in the past it would take forever for them to process and send out shipment. So, I wanted to find a store with a reliable track history and fast shipping. Signed on to GBAtemp and found NDS-Gear. Their prices are competitive and there shipping is fast. The carts I received worked flawlessly!!!! I would like to thank GBAtemp as well as NDS-Gear for allowing me to continue using homebrew on my 3DS, NDS.

Ordered 3 more for family members and had them in hand in less and 5 days. Thanks again


----------



## 96jekstewart (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm new here in gbatep.net hope to learn something in this forums..


----------



## NDS-Gear (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the endorsement! Sadly we are no longer active as a web-store BUT do have leftover stock we are selling via GBATemp forums at present. There is a post from us in the Trading forums (under selling), or PM for details if required :-)


----------

